# bug iMac



## rivaldo (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, ça fait 6 mois que j'ai un iMac (20", processeur Intel core 2 Duo 2 Ghz, mémoire 1 Go 667 Mhz), ça fait quelques jours que mon mac bug relativement souvent: un voile noir apparait à l'écran et arrete tous, le mac me demande alors d'éteindre en maintenant le bouton Power. Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème? Qu'est-ce que je peux faire pour résoudre ce problème (à part faire jouer la garantie)? Merci d'avance.


----------



## flotow (17 Juin 2008)

c'est un kernel panic 
il faut que tu postes le debut de ton panic.log que tu trouveras dans la console 

tu peux faire une recherche a se sujet 
tu n'aurais pas fait la 10.5.3? (nan, pask'y'a des problemes avec la 10.5.3, des KP entre autre )
tu utilises TimeMachine?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

ou même en lisant toi même le panic.log ( dans la console qui est dans utilitaires)

et reperant en particulier presence de lignes avec les mots _dependency_ ou _dependencies_
ca donne les coupables


----------



## rivaldo (17 Juin 2008)

Merci.
Alors effectivement, j'utilise la version 10.5.3 de Léopard. Concernant Time Machine, a priori je ne l'utilise pas mais j'ai repéré ça dans la console: _16/06/08 19:27:21 kernel Security policy loaded: Safety net for Time Machine (TMSafetyNet)_ donc je me pose des questions. 

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé dans la console concernant la présence des mots "dépencies":
_16/06/08 19:27:21 kernel Extension "com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform" has immediate dependencies on both com.apple.kernel and com.apple.kpi components; use only one style. 
16/06/08 19:27:21 kernel Extension "com.apple.driver.AppleHIDKeyboard" has no explicit kernel dependency; using version 6.0. _

Y a-t-il quelque chose à faire pour résoudre ce problème??


----------



## rivaldo (18 Juin 2008)

il vient de bugger à nouveau et il m'a affiché ça dans le rapport d'erreur:
_Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.ATIRadeonX2000(5.2.8)@0x6a7000->0x75efff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.5.2)@0x699000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.4.1)@0x5c1000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.5.2)@0x67d000_
c'est grave docteur?? 
à l'aide!!! please!!!!


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

carte graphique 
tu joues? (si oui, ca peut juste etre une 'surchauffe')
sinon, sav? ...


----------



## rivaldo (18 Juin 2008)

non je joue pas.
Sav? bon ba si y a plus que ça, je vais les appeler.


----------



## gébébégé (18 Juin 2008)

rivaldo a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, ça fait 6 mois que j'ai un iMac (20", processeur Intel core 2 Duo 2 Ghz, mémoire 1 Go 667 Mhz), ça fait quelques jours que mon mac bug relativement souvent: un voile noir apparait à l'écran et arrete tous, le mac me demande alors d'éteindre en maintenant le bouton Power. Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème? Qu'est-ce que je peux faire pour résoudre ce problème (à part faire jouer la garantie)? Merci d'avance.




Les grands ordis se rencontrent.

j'ai le même cas avec un iMac 1,83 GHz Intel 1,5Go 667Mhz. depuis une semaine.

Mais je n'ai pas les mêmes compétences en matière de kernel, terminal, pannes et dépannage.

Le mien sous Tiger depuis son achat en 2006. Le système est à jour.

Je ne sais pas par quoi commencer. Alors je vais chercher dans les dossiers que vous indiquez et si je trouve, je vous demanderais de décoder leurs langages hermétiques pour moi


----------



## gébébégé (18 Juin 2008)

gébébégé a dit:


> Je ne sais pas par quoi commencer. Alors je vais chercher dans les dossiers que vous indiquez et si je trouve, je vous demanderais de décoder leurs langages hermétiques pour moi





Seulement la console indique un log qui débute après le redémarrage de ce matin. Y a-t-il un autre endroit où trouver ce bon sang de rapport ?


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

bah, la console centralise les logs, alors  c'est dedans


----------



## gébébégé (18 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah, la console centralise les logs, alors  c'est dedans



C'est qu'il y en a beaucoup.

J'ai trouvé ce log qui date d'hier soir à 00 h.
et qui commence par ces quelques lignes :

_Jun 17 23:59:20  authexec: executing /System/Library/ScriptingAdditions/StandardAdditions.osax/Contents/MacOS/uid
Jun 18 00:02:57  configd[42]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Jun 18 00:04:37  kernel[0]: System Sleep
Jun 18 00:04:37  kernel[0]: Enabling XMM register save/restore and SSE/SSE2 opcodes
Jun 18 00:04:37  kernel[0]: Started CPU 01
Jun 18 00:04:37  kernel[0]: IOBluetoothHCIController::restartShutdownWL this is a wake from sleep
Jun 18 00:04:37  kernel[0]: System Wake
Jun 18 00:04:37  kernel[0]: USB caused wake event (EHCI)
Jun 18 00:04:46  lookupd[4025]: lookupd (version 369.6) starting - Wed Jun 18 00:04:46 2008
Jun 18 00:04:51  launchd: Server 0 in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[4025]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Jun 18 00:04:51 configd[42]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Jun 18 00:04:51  lookupd[4027]: lookupd (version 369.6) starting - Wed Jun 18 00:04:51 2008
Jun 18 00:05:02  configd[42]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Jun 18 09:26:16  kernel[0]: System Sleep
Jun 18 09:26:16 kernel[0]: Enabling XMM register save/restore and SSE/SSE2 opcodes


_Ce fameux mot  _ kernel[0]: _revient plusieurs fois au cours de la journée et s'arrête quand je reprends l'activité de l'iMac vers 18 h. ce soir. 
Je l'ai laissé allumé toute la nuit puis redémarré et débranché ce matin pour le mettre ensuite en veille jusquà cette heure-là.

Est-ce que c'est le bon  log, d'ailleurs ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2008)

gébégébé
faudrait que tu fasses un stage de formation continue  " faire attention faut suivre"  domaine "OS X et ses caracteristiques"

-

tu confonds kernel ( noyau de l'OS) qui est un mot qui apparait des centaines de fois ( à chaque fois que le noyau est impliqué)  et c'est normal
et kernel panic qui est une anomalie de comportement et qui sur mac  et suscite des rapports de KP  -si besoin-  dans le panic.log ( lisible soit directement soit dans la console)
et le plus souvent y en a pas 

aller hop

bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
---


----------



## gébébégé (19 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> gébégébé
> faudrait que tu fasses un stage de formation continue  " faire attention faut suivre"  domaine "OS X et ses caracteristiques"
> 
> -
> ...




  Waouh ! Quelle forme, ce matin ! 

Tu as absolument raison.
Je fais beaucoup de stages dans d'autres domaines  où je suis plus compétent que pour le mac . Et pas sur Internet.

Alors je lis tous les jours un tant soit peu d'infos pour me tenir au courant et combler certaines lacunes - qui sont très grosses, au vu de certains . En fonction du temps de dispo que je m'accorde pour mon activité libérale.
Et je viens sur ce forum pour lire et avoir des échanges, des discussions qui vont m'aider à me débrouiller mieux tout seul.
J'aime beaucoup ce site où je vais souvent. Mais je n'ai pas toujours le temps et le réflexe pour aller tout lire. D'où mes questions saugrenues !

M'enfin j'm'en sors. 
En lisant cet article , _hier soir,_ j'ai compris d'où venait la "panne" 

Un grand merci pour vos conseils avisés et pertinents.

Je sors pour de bon, maintenant que c'est réglé pour moi :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2008)

et elle venait d'où cette panne?


----------



## gébébégé (19 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> et elle venait d'où cette panne?



D'un appareil "LACie" - décidément ! - qui s'appelle IMATUMI. 
Il sert a lire et à "écrire" des cartes mémoire, genre SD pour les photos ou les mp3 par exemple.


En écrivant la désignation de l'appareil, je réalise les em***m que ça peut donner un produit avec un nom pareil.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2008)

gébébégé a dit:


> D'un appareil "LACie" - décidément ! - qui s'appelle IMATUMI..


tu devrais le renommer 
"Le souk "


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2008)

gébébégé a dit:


> D'un appareil "LACie" - décidément ! - qui s'appelle IMATUMI.
> Il sert a lire et à "écrire" des cartes mémoire, genre SD pour les photos ou les mp3 par exemple.
> 
> 
> En écrivant la désignation de l'appareil, je réalise les em***m que ça peut donner un produit avec un nom pareil.


 
tu n'aurais pas du installer le firmware update "EBIENPROFON"


----------



## gébébégé (19 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> tu n'aurais pas du installer le firmware update "EBIENPROFON"



Surtout avec LACie


Chien fidèle ou régiment, il faut choisir !!


----------

